# Help with Hubby and Bday



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

So me and my husband are a little different than most. We don't do too much for birthdays, christmas and such. We learned long ago that we get expensive presents that we probably would have spent the money a little differently. So we started picking our own gifts with the express idea that a little expense was good. 

This year he's getting himself an Iphone SE 2020, case and such. Along with a few other presents. However for the last 2 years he's 'broken' tradition and gotten me a few small presents usually sex related like toy, lube, furniture. I wanted to get him something extra this year but I'm not sure what. We have a prostate massager, a great little knobby ring for BJ's, a regular ring for erections. What toy with men's pleasure in mind might be good? I don't think he'd appreciate a fleshlite. He doesn't seem to want to dress me up.

We have a swing (can't figure it out), some liberator ramps. He gets leg cramps sometimes. 

Idea that might work? You favorite toy?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I'll just leave this here... Most Men Agree: The Autoblow AI Is The Best Male Sex Toy

No?  

Okay, how about getting him something that you'd like him to do to you? For most men, that's far better than getting something for them.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Those extra little presents he buys are for his pleasure, the fact that you enjoy them is an extra bonus. 
Buy him something that you would enjoy seeing him use and he will be very happy. 😍


----------



## Cup of Tea (Apr 15, 2020)

What about something edible?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Anastasia6 said:


> So me and my husband are a little different than most. We don't do too much for birthdays, christmas and such. We learned long ago that we get expensive presents that we probably would have spent the money a little differently. So we started picking our own gifts with the express idea that a little expense was good.
> 
> This year he's getting himself an Iphone SE 2020, case and such. Along with a few other presents. However for the last 2 years he's 'broken' tradition and gotten me a few small presents usually sex related like toy, lube, furniture. I wanted to get him something extra this year but I'm not sure what. We have a prostate massager, a great little knobby ring for BJ's, a regular ring for erections. What toy with men's pleasure in mind might be good? I don't think he'd appreciate a fleshlite. He doesn't seem to want to dress me up.
> 
> ...


The question is how adventurous are you two? There are a lot of sensation plays out there that you can get relatively inexpensive equipment for. Hot wax play for example. I have found that paraffin spas are great for this as paraffin melts at pretty low temperatures. And the sensation of slowly pealing off the wax is wonderful. And there are added benefits to getting the paraffin spa. You can use it on other parts of the body than what you might for "kinky" play. I have found that it works wonderfully when my shoulder blades area is hurting from work. Just pour it on and let it sit there for a while. You'll be surprised how long the heat last even while the wax has solidified a bit. And it's great for your skin.

Electroplay can also be fun and enjoyable. Anyone who has ever gotten a TENS treatment can tell you that it can feel quite wonderful, and that is in a non-sexual setting. Now this is obviously a more dangerous type of play (the hot wax can be as well, if the heat is set too high), but slow experimentation and staying below the waist, you should be safe.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

bobert said:


> I'll just leave this here... Most Men Agree: The Autoblow AI Is The Best Male Sex Toy
> 
> No?
> 
> Okay, how about getting him something that you'd like him to do to you? For most men, that's far better than getting something for them.


Appreciate the suggestion but single play is really not his thing (no he doesn't masterbate) he also has trouble keeping up with me 


Andy1001 said:


> Those extra little presents he buys are for his pleasure, the fact that you enjoy them is an extra bonus.
> Buy him something that you would enjoy seeing him use and he will be very happy. 😍


Yea he is definitely a pleaser type and loves when I orgasm which is why he buys me toys. I feel like I have everything thats good but then for my bday he came up with a sleeve that adds texture but doesn't cover his skin up all the way. It's nice. 


Cup of Tea said:


> What about something edible?


Hmmm. This might be ok I'll have to look into my options. edible undies isn't really applicable here.


maquiscat said:


> The question is how adventurous are you two? There are a lot of sensation plays out there that you can get relatively inexpensive equipment for. Hot wax play for example. I have found that paraffin spas are great for this as paraffin melts at pretty low temperatures. And the sensation of slowly pealing off the wax is wonderful. And there are added benefits to getting the paraffin spa. You can use it on other parts of the body than what you might for "kinky" play. I have found that it works wonderfully when my shoulder blades area is hurting from work. Just pour it on and let it sit there for a while. You'll be surprised how long the heat last even while the wax has solidified a bit. And it's great for your skin.
> 
> Electroplay can also be fun and enjoyable. Anyone who has ever gotten a TENS treatment can tell you that it can feel quite wonderful, and that is in a non-sexual setting. Now this is obviously a more dangerous type of play (the hot wax can be as well, if the heat is set too high), but slow experimentation and staying below the waist, you should be safe.


We have a tens but I don't see how that would be something we'd play with. The wax sounds like a great idea. I think I might try that.

Thanks guys.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Anastasia6 said:


> *Yea he is definitely a pleaser type and loves when I orgasm which is why he buys me toys.* I feel like I have everything thats good but then for my bday he came up with a sleeve that adds texture but doesn't cover his skin up all the way. It's nice.


For his next thing for you, maybe look into a sybian. Both of my wives have tried one once each and look forward to a chance again. 



> We have a tens but I don't see how that would be something we'd play with. The wax sounds like a great idea. I think I might try that.


If you have questions on either feel free to PM me. I teach classes on both plays. For starting out, I highly recommend sticking with paraffin and for the love of all that is holy, NEVER use beeswax.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Fur-lined handcuffs?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

What is he into? He doesn’t masterbate so that eliminates a lot. 
Blowjobs with prostate massage you mentioned. 
What about anal, for you or him? Do you guys like being tied up? Shower sex? Vibrater for you? Where do you guys prefer to have sex? In the bed, shower, kitchen... etc? 
It’s hard to give advice without knowing what you guys really enjoy.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Well it isn't about an act but an enhancement toy or such. We have done anal on me, I like it more than him. Have a double penetration toy that hangs on the real penis. We have tried tied up but no neither of us found that as fun as not tied up. I do have a we-vibe and some bullets. Including a ring that put a bullet in it. The we vibe is the vibe of choice. I have a B-vibe that I use on him for prostate massage assist. We are kinda fuddy duddies I guess because we prefer the bed. For comfort, lube, towels, bathroom, privacy and toy access. 

Neither of us masturbates or enjoys masturbation. We tried dress up but that didn't really do it. Just got in the way. We are naked people. We aren't athletic or particularly bendy so we have some different position books but only a few have really taken hold. The bendyist we get is my knees at my shoulder area with him driving from the top. We do have some liberator items, ramp, wedge, esse, and platform.

He does enjoy the b-vibe. Has anyone tried anal beads?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

bondage gear is always a good choice. it can be used on him, or he can use it on you.
and it might be nothing more than some rope, velcro handcuffs, blindfold, some sort of dildo shaped devices for both him and you. start small and "light" bondage, and see if he loves it.

Fishing gear is also a GREAT bday present. An new rod and reel will make him happy too


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> bondage gear is always a good choice. it can be used on him, or he can use it on you.
> and it might be nothing more than some rope, velcro handcuffs, blindfold, some sort of dildo shaped devices for both him and you. start small and "light" bondage, and see if he loves it.
> 
> Fishing gear is also a GREAT bday present. An new rod and reel will make him happy too


She did note that they tried bondage, but it did nothing for them.

As for fishing gear, it only works if he likes fishing. I have never liked fishing nor does my husband. Closest I've ever come enjoyment wise is crabbing, and even that was minor. Plus I can't eat crabs so .....

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Why don't you put on something nice and give him a nice long massage with a happy ending?

What guy wouldn't like that?


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Why don't you put on something nice and give him a nice long massage with a happy ending?
> 
> What guy wouldn't like that?


I would like that just fine, but I would be happier with seconds.


----------



## Donny69 (Sep 12, 2020)

He sounds a little spoiled to me lol.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Donny69 said:


> He sounds a little spoiled to me lol.


He is a little spoiled. I want to keep it that way.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> She did note that they tried bondage, but it did nothing for them.
> 
> As for fishing gear, it only works if he likes fishing. I have never liked fishing nor does my husband. Closest I've ever come enjoyment wise is crabbing, and even that was minor. Plus I can't eat crabs so .....
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


if crabbing was fun, how about clamming?
lol


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> if crabbing was fun, how about clamming?
> lol


Don't know. Never tried it. And as is crabbing might not do it for me anymore. Been decades since I've gone. But I have been busy doing the things I know I love, so it's not like I miss it.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Just for the record. he doesn't like fishing and can't eat crab  I'm thinking for Christmas of getting anal bead.
@masquiscat or someone want to explain how to use them properly?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Anastasia6 said:


> Just for the record. he doesn't like fishing and can't eat crab  I'm thinking for Christmas of getting anal bead.
> @masquiscat or someone want to explain how to use them properly?


_presses hand to chest in feinted innocence_ Why would you think I would know how to use them?


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Why not lingerie or crothless panties for you to wear for him? Also bed restraints that go under the mattress (Amazon has some good ones).


----------

